
Ask HN: Anyone with experience running a software company as a 501(c) charity? - honksillet
What is the organizational structure like?  Who can be paid? In your experience what are&#x2F;were the benefits and drawbacks? Etc.
======
coreyp_1
Upvoting because I think that it's a good idea, but I don't know any of the
details.

